# Skyrim races and MBTI



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Alright people we're gonna attribute a type to each skyrim race xD

Altmer: ENTP
Dunmer: INFJ
Bosmer: ISFP
Orsimer: ESTP
Nord: ESTJ
Imperial: ISTJ
Breton: INFP
Khajit: ISFJ
Argonian: ESFJ
Redguard: INTJ
Dwarven: INTP
Falmer: ISTP

What do you say?


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Nord should be ESTJ and Imperial should be ENTJ
they like to conquer stuff... but they are also thinking about the big picture which is why they made a treaty with the high elves


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

"What do you say?"

WELL.. i say, this is nonsense! but who cares, lets do it anyways! =D

i would say argonian is intj cause they are both kinda emotionally cold on the surface and remember that argonina, who wanted you to turn the lighthouse off to crash a boat? yeah, intjs are devious like that.

and khajiits, i would say they are esfj cause in skyrim.. well, in skyrim, khajiits are kinda dumb. like esfj's.

and i would say nords are ESTP's cause they have that stumpiness to them like estp's.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

@*Pete The Lich* well I kinda see imperials as more reserved and traditional, every clan intends to conquer and are forced to sign treaties. I kinda imagine the leaders to be ENTJs, but the big picture of the imperials is really the traditional patriotic honor-value reserved ISTJ

@*Tharwen *What I'm talking about here is the general picture, argonians aren't cold they just care for business but are kinda dumb, I see them as using their ESFJness to manipulate people and get money.
same thing for the khajiit but they are more reserved and by the book.
As for the nords, absolutely not, nords are very traditional all they value is honor courage and stuff like that, they just care about skyrim and their status, they don't do risks and challenges just for the sake of it, you know like orcs always enthusiastic about battle and show off with their muscles and rawr and shit.


----------



## mbti_is_for_newbs (Mar 28, 2013)

SychthIce said:


> Alright people we're gonna attribute a type to each skyrim race xD
> 
> Altmer: ENTP
> Dunmer: INFJ
> ...


As an Extravert, this question is not relevant to us as we don't play fantasy games, we play the game of life.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

mbti_is_for_newbs said:


> As an Extravert, this question is not relevant to us as we don't play fantasy games, we play the game of life.


Because one cannot experience life and play video games right? It's Ne you douche I'm also an extrovert and I play video games in my spare time xD


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

*Best. Thread. EVER!!!

*Altmer: ENTJ
Dunmer: INFJ
Bosmer: ISFP (maybe INFP?)
Orsimer: ESTP
Nord: ESTx
Imperial: ISTJ (oddly I can also see ENFJ.. I don't know why exactly.)
Breton: INFP
Khajit: ISTP (might be a little biased since I'm an ISTP and Khajiit is my favorite race.)
Argonian: ENFJ
Redguard: INTJ


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Nord: ESTJ
Imperial: ISTJ
Breton: INFP
Khajit: ISFJ
Argonian: ESFJ
Redguard: INTJ
Orcs: ESTP
I don't know about the other because I've only played Oblivion.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

Mysteryman said:


> Nord: ESTJ
> Imperial: ISTJ
> Breton: INFP
> Khajit: ISFJ
> ...


Altmer, Dunmer and Bosmer are the High elves, Dark elves and Wood elves. I'm pretty sure they were in Oblivion, but I never played Oblivion.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

KilljoyKoala said:


> Altmer, Dunmer and Bosmer are the High elves, Dark elves and Wood elves. I'm pretty sure they were in Oblivion, but I never played Oblivion.


Oh, I didn't know them by those names.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Why are Redguards INTJ?


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> Why are Redguards INTJ?


Because they are reserved plan builders and observers, they kinda lack the strength to do all the INTJ mastermind thing but I still see them as INTJ


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

SychthIce said:


> Because they are reserved plan builders and observers, they kinda lack the strength to do all the INTJ mastermind thing


That sounds more like ISTJs . . .


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone still play Morrowind, or am I just that lame?


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

ManWithoutHats said:


> Does anyone still play Morrowind, or am I just that lame?


I've been doing a playthrough of it fairly recently.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Who said:


> I've been doing a playthrough of it fairly recently.


roud: I actually haven't played it in quite a while, but it was always my favorite. I always felt like it was the most expansive and imaginative, even if the newer ones have much better engines and graphics and whatnot.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> "What do you say?"
> 
> WELL.. i say, this is nonsense! but who cares, lets do it anyways! =D
> 
> ...


Reported


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Complete with all the necessary tongue-in-cheek approach and understanding these are heavily generalised approximations...

Altmer/High Elves: INTJ
Argonians: ISTP
Bosmer/Wood Elves: ESFP
Bretons: INFJ
Dunmer/Dark Elves: INTP
Dwemer/Dwarves: INTJ
The Forsworn: ISFP
Imperials: ENTJ
Khajiit: ISFP
Nords: ESFJ
Orsimer/Orcs: ISTJ
Redguard: ESTP


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

In my personal opinion/views, the Dwemer/Dwarves are INTJ.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

13 others said:


> Reported


Really?

why do people have to _try_so hard to see everything as negative when nothing negative is intended? <.<
with that logic, everyone would get banned cause theres always someone who manages to twist the words into something negative.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> Really?
> 
> why do people have to _try_so hard to see everything as negative when nothing negative is intended? <.<
> with that logic, everyone would get banned cause theres always someone who manages to twist the words into something negative.





> _khajiits are kinda dumb. like esfj's._


What's there to twist about? What you said is insulting to some people and when shit like that happens I react.

If this is your opinion, that's fcking great but than keep it to yourself or do it some place else.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

13 others said:


> What's there to twist about? What you said is insulting to some people and when shit like that happens I react.
> 
> If this is your opinion, that's fcking great but than keep it to yourself or do it some place else.


you know, im doing my best to not say things which would insult others, but dont you get it, ITS FUCKING HARD TO SEE IN YOUR HEAD!!! -.- ...


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

Moss Icon said:


> Complete with all the necessary tongue-in-cheek approach and understanding these are heavily generalised approximations...
> 
> Altmer/High Elves: INTJ
> Argonians: ISTP
> ...


Why Redguards ESTP?


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

KilljoyKoala said:


> Why Redguards ESTP?


Most Redguards seem fairly gregarious, though I did go back and forth on the E/I. They are considered to be "the most natural warriors in Tamriel" and have the most stamina and athletic ability, so I went with SP, which seems to (stereotypically) be the "athlete type." They're also distrustful of magic, reinforcing (in Skyrim terms) the S. They seem quite objective and adaptable, somewhat charismatic, they don't seem particularly geared towards imperialism, outward expansion, or ambition. But they do seem proud of their strength and constitution (somewhat jockish) and happy enough to follow their more focused human comrades (Imperials.)


----------



## RoseOfStarlight (Mar 28, 2014)

If it's not too late for me, I'd like to jump into this. 
I'm probably terribly wrong, but these are my educated guesses:

Altmer - ENTJ.
Argonian - INTJ.
Bosmer - ESFP.
Breton - INTP.
Dunmer - INFJ.
Dwemer - ISTP.
Falmer - Very emotionally scarred ISFP? It's hard to type them.
Imperial - ESTJ.
Khajiit - ISFJ.
Nord - ESFJ.
Orsimer - ESTP.
Redguard - ENTP.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

[Deleted]


----------



## CountessAlyssa (Apr 3, 2014)

I play as a Nord and I'm INFP


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Altmer-ESTJ
Argonian-ISTP
Bosmer-ISFJ (I don't know much about them:tongue
Breton-INTP
Dunmer-INTJ
Dwemer-ISTP
Falmer- Your guess is as good as mine
Imperial-ENTJ
Khajiit-ISFP
Nord-xSTP
Orsimer-ESTP
Redguard-ExTP

But thats just what I think. :wink:

Khajiit's are my Brethren :kitteh:


----------



## CountessAlyssa (Apr 3, 2014)

Why are INFPs not in most of the posts?!


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

According to Morrowind:

Dunmer: INTJ 
Imperial: ENTJ
Nord: ESTP
Argonian: INTP
Altmer: INFJ
Orcs: ESTJ
Khajiit: ISFP
Bosmer: ESFP
Breton: ENTP
Redguard: ISTP


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

War pigs said:


> Alright people we're gonna attribute a type to each skyrim race xD
> 
> Altmer: ENTP
> Dunmer: INFJ
> ...


Why the Altmer ENTP ?
I have no idea how you get to conclusion the Altmer are ENTP, they are nothing like that...

Why the Orsimer ESTP ?
They are an obvious J, they care very much about tradition and have that dominant attitude like an ESTJ.

Why the Breton INFP ?
They are the most annoying rance in the game, I think they are the ENTP, no offense, they have that ENTP troll attitude. INFP would be the Snow Elves.

Why the Khajit ISFJ ?
ISFJ are too kind to be an ISTJ, not to mention they are dead obvious P, I'm pretty sure they are ESTP.


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

So is nobody going to mention that there are exactly the same number of MBTI types as daedric princes? (And nine divines, for the Enneagram crowd.) Anyway, some people here need to revisit their pocket guides to the Empire.

Bretons aren't trolls at all. Trolls are trolls. Breton culture is very refined. Also pretty far over on the artistic-to-technical scale...I agree that they are NFs, not NTs. With stereotyping, obviously.

TES magical ability correlates with iNtuition. What I remember of the in-game books talks about magic as imagining or choosing to believe in things, always ignoring what your senses are telling you. Sensing belongs to orcs, redguards, nords. There's a bias towards ES and IN, and against EN and IS, because TES is built on the fighter/mage/thief trio of archetypes. (With "evil" sometimes considered the fourth in the set.) Fighter means extrovert, everything else means introvert, with reclusive mages (and villains), and secretive, scheming thieves.

Falmer have a disorder, not a type. They have literally devolved. This is like typing reiklings. Or trolls.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

I know it's Skyrim we're talking about, but I'm not sure you can apply MBTI classes to entire races. Ulfric Stormcloak and his general, Galmar Stone-Fist, for example, are both Nords but have distinctly different personalities.


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

There is a such thing as an archetypal nord.


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

The only one that comes to mind is that altmer is DEFINITELY INTJ. Their just so cold, the seem quite introverted... Hell most people regard them as the smartest of the races, that fits perfectly with the INTJ "mastermind".


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

The INTJs I know definitely seem like the Aldmeri Dominion sort.


----------



## Trortun (May 26, 2016)

Well...I hope it's okay to revive this post . For me the Bretons are INFP as their culture is based in magic , poetry and all kinds of abstract art , and they are very individualistic and prefers to follow his own path so that's why High Rock is divided into thousands of petty kingdoms . And for me the Falmers (Snow elfs like Paladin Gelebor) are INFJ since they are probably the most religious race of Tamriel , they are pacifists and mystics , and follow strong symbolic traditions.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

What about the "Snow Elves"(Before becoming falmer).


----------



## Trortun (May 26, 2016)

Sword of Justice said:


> What about the "Snow Elves"(Before becoming falmer).


That's what i said ''And for me the Falmers (Snow elfs like Paladin Gelebor) INFJ since they are probably the most religious race of Tamriel , they are pacifists and mystics , and follow strong symbolic traditions.'' but it's just my opinion


----------



## Aeros (Sep 29, 2017)

Nackle1 said:


> According to Morrowind:
> 
> Altmer: INFJ


what? INFJ? God no. i've played every game in the main series, observed their culture to no end... and honestly as an INTP id call them either an INTP or INTJ. cource some say that the dunmer might be the INTPs, but IDK. they're both very similar and such, but i wouldnt really call either too serious about tradition. don't get me wrong, they both have their traditions, but they both break them alot for magical advancement. and honestly, as an INTP, i identify with the high elves more than i should.. i love the dark elves too, but IDK.


----------

